# New Year's Eve plans



## yuns555 (Mar 6, 2006)

what's everyone doing? 

i'm not sure i'm doing yet... don't really feel like paying a 100 bucks to be seen somewhere and not getting any food in return. my friends are either have kids to watch or not the partying type. so it's just the wife and me 

you'd think i wouldn't have any issues finding something to do in a city like chicago 




:beer:


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>>something to do in a city like chicago

have you considered buying a Senate seat? understand that's a jolly party crowd . . .


----------



## yuns555 (Mar 6, 2006)

that's a low blow dillbert nothings been proven yet!















:lol: i kid, i kid. he's too corrupt, even for chicago.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

not to worry.

lawyers prove things.
we cooks proof things.

in the end, tastes better. <g>


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

''' You dont have to prove a politician is crooked, they will prove it to you.'''
In NY Elliot Spitzer was not guilty either.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Would really enoy going out to celebrate as I don't have any kids, it has been awhile since I have been out and about on New Year's Eve.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Your in Chicago there is so much to do! We are going to have dinner at Nomi and then home to hang out with friends.

In general I don't like to stay out to late with the potential drunk drivers on New Years eve.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Still trying to work out with the neighbors who or whom will have the get-together. Hate to be out on the roads any time after 7:30pm.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

My wife's a lawyer. It is a fact that people like my tortes better than hers!

--Al


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

What will I be doing?
Long day in store.
Special menu in the buffet, Prime Rib & Dungeness Crab, etc.
After that ends will set up for a late night brunch, 11pm-3am.
Busy snack bar, will probably have to triple staff and even then will still be hectic.
Special banquet for our Premier Players in the events hall, 300+, followed by a turnaround to set up for karaoke with it's own snack bar.
I am hoping not to break my record for longest shift, which is 22 hours.
I've done that 3 out of the last 6 years.
I thought I would break it last year but nope, out in 22 hours on the nose.
The only upside is after a shift like that I go home around 6am and die for the day.
I'll have one of my Sous' take care of end of year inventory.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Hogmanay is Scotland's biggest holiday of the year. We always have a big family Hogmanay 'do' and some of the younger members get tickets for some of the shows at what is billed as the World's Largest New Year party - it lasts about 4 days!
Edinburgh's Hogmanay - The World's Best New Year Celebrations! | Edinburgh's Hogmanay


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

same thing we do every friday or saturday, cocktails at a great cocktail bar in NJ...(Dare I say...THE best cocktail bar in NJ?) that happens to be in a really good upscale italian american restaurant, and above another high end restaurant owned by the same guys. They have a package running with a Jazz concert, dinner, and hotel (great hotel accross the street) but fiance didn't care for the artist....and said she'd rather have a few Manhattans, and just hang out in the bar and get some grub, then crash in the hotel (which, is only really 3 miles from home, but....not worth driving the guantlet) 

So, yeah, same thing we do every weekend, at the same place....only instead of going home, we go to a hotel accross the street.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm planning to throw a solid marble drinking fountain through a window and head for Canada, while some eerily melancoly music plays in the background. :crazy:


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

...Florida...Canada...you and me Mac.

Don't get me going...


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Actually if I had given more thought to it earlier in the year, I would have been flying up to Philadelphia for the Mummer's Parade on New Year's Day, haven't been home for some time now.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

We did New Orleans last year.....and well, it's hard to top that.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I lived in Lower Bucks County for years, and never went to the parade. We always watched it on TV, though. It's great!!


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a cousin who is in one of the stringbands...years ago we (my sisters & friends) would go out and party & then head into downtown Philly for the parade..always a good time.


----------



## lance folicle (Nov 1, 2008)

My girl friend and I are staying home and will have a simple, light dinner, open a bottle of 28yo Rubicon from the cellar, and sit by the fire with our cat in attendance ... 

Last week a friend dropped off 1/4 cord of well seasoned oak culled from his property.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Grace - sounds like a plan! Laughed my socks off at your comment...my kids wondered what on earth was mum doing.

Gotta ride herd on a group of late teen kids here for a sleepover - but its better than them trying to drive home. Gonna go the usual pizza and nibbles route with them - anything fatty and starchy to soak up the alcohol  Then fruity muffins in the morning or maybe bacon and egg burgers or maybe get them all to walk down to the local McD's for their hang over cure. I'd rather have them drinking here with adult supervision (very much in the background) than lord knows where running into all kinds of potential trouble.

What I woud like to do is another story....give it a coupe of years and they'll all have flown the coup  then the luxury hotel room could be a goer.


Happy and safe New Year everyone!

DC


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Going to spend it at a friends house. Menu so far is buffalo wings, fries, onion rings, egg rolls..... and whatever else we can come up with to toss in the deep fryer :lol:


----------

